# Floating particles in water



## Phil63 (11 Oct 2017)

Hi guys, I'm hoping someone can give me some advice on resolving why my water is so full of particles and what to do about it. 

My setup is a tall 150litre planted tank. It's 6 months old and its had its problems but it's been running really well for around 2+ months now.

I have 2 ehiem 130 filters, and I dose ei. I also do a large 50%+ water change weekly, but the particles come back. 

As far as I can tell they are poo and other bits of waste, they don't seem to affect the fish but it makes the water look unclean. It looks to me that the problem could be with flow in my tank. My tank is deep and the filters pick up from quite low down in the tank, and the particles seem to want to float to the top meaning they don't ever seem to get sucked up by the filter. I'm not sure what to do. I do have a powerhead but because my tank is so heavily planted it blows the plants quite harshly. I've added a video and hopefully someone can give me a little advice. Thanks guys!


----------



## Kezzab (11 Oct 2017)

Hi - no video...


----------



## ian_m (12 Oct 2017)

Try Purigen in your filter, try some filter floss temporarily in your filter or something like Seachem Clarity.

I use Clarity after major plant re-arrangement to remove the cloudy water.


----------



## Phil63 (12 Oct 2017)

Thanks guys, I'm struggling to upload the video as it says it's the wrong extension, I'm trying to upload an mp4. I'll add a screenshot but it doesn't really do it justice (it looks worse on the photo). 




I'm unsure about adding chemicals as the water isn't really cloudy, it just has bits in it, I have added filter floss but it hasn't really helped, possibly because the bits float and do not go low enough to get sucked into the filter pipe. Any ideas?


----------



## PBM3000 (12 Oct 2017)

My biggest bugbear in this hobby: 'bits'.

I reduced the issue significantly by adding a second filter geared more towards mechanical filtration (floss etc).


----------



## Edvet (12 Oct 2017)

I guess one of two things can help 1) less filtration so the "bits" fall to the ground or 2) more filtration "gotta catch them all"


----------



## Daveslaney (12 Oct 2017)

You could try one of the skimmer inlets on your filter inlet this should help pull the floating bits into your filter?


----------



## Phil63 (13 Oct 2017)

Hey guys, thanks for the responses. Sounds like this is something that is quite common which makes me feel a little better. A skimmer inlet sounds like a good idea so I'll try and find a suitable one of those and give it a go. I've only seen glass ones so far but I'll need something in either 2 parts or flexible to work for me as it's in an alcove with limited access. I'll also add some extra floss into that filter to try and help clear it up


----------



## PBM3000 (16 Dec 2017)

I've still not managed to solve this problem.  Drives me nuts. 

I've recently decommissioned my Fluval 306 filter (leaving just the Eheim 350) as it was creating way too much current in my 240l tank.  So, the particles are back with a vengeance.  The problem seems to be the water intake.  In its traditional position - lower corner - it never seems to pick up the floaters.  Does anyone have a solution?  Is there a different style/shape of intake I could use?

I'm also  thinking about using a HOB filter but as I have a Roma 240, distance from rim to water is probably 3-4" so I'm assuming it won't work.

Any ideas?



Daveslaney said:


> You could try one of the skimmer inlets on your filter inlet this should help pull the floating bits into your filter?


Could you explain what this is?


----------



## Edvet (16 Dec 2017)

I would add the filter back and just use some white filterfloss in it, and exchange it weekly.
Or if you want to think outside the box hang a filtersock in the tank and have a internal waterpump pump a large volume in it,, this way you can filter the tank multiple times per hour. Take it out after a few hours.


----------



## PBM3000 (16 Dec 2017)

Edvet said:


> I would add the filter back and just use some white filterfloss in it, and exchange it weekly.


The 306 _was_ full of filter floss (80%) but never seemed to really do the trick*.  I'm not replacing it as it was too powerful for the tank.


> Or if you want to think outside the box hang a filtersock in the tank and have a internal waterpump pump a large volume in it,, this way you can filter the tank multiple times per hour. Take it out after a few hours.


I occasionally hang a 1600l/ph waterpump attached to a filter sock, usually after a water change for several hours but it's not an ideal solution.

* I'm convinced if the filter inlet was in a better position I'd be able to get more detritus out of the tank... has anyone got creative with theirs?

Thanks for your suggestions though.


----------



## tam (16 Dec 2017)

This is a skimmer inlet: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Eheim-7738-Surface-Skimmer/dp/B0002AQY76


----------



## PBM3000 (17 Dec 2017)

Thanks.  I have a surface skimmer but these particles are in the body of the water so a surface skimmer wouldn't do it.


----------



## sparkyweasel (17 Dec 2017)

Could you raise the intake of one  of the filters?


----------



## PBM3000 (17 Dec 2017)

A possibility.  A one way trip though!

I think I'm just going to go down the route of running another canister filter, albeit a much smaller one than the 306.  Perhaps an Eheim Classic 150 (2211).  Pricey though.


----------



## Dantrasy (17 Dec 2017)

Can we have a fts?

Why aren't water changes slowly fixing the Issue? Seems to me something is breaking down.


----------



## sciencefiction (17 Dec 2017)

I had this issue years ago in one of my tanks, also a deep tank. In my case, it was caused by several factors..
First was the direction of the flow. I too had a powerhead that was interfering with the flow of the external filter. It was basically creating a storm inside, water flowing in all directions. You need to setup the flow so it either flows just from back to front or from one long side to the other. The inlets need to be on the side of the outlets in both cases. The water then makes a full circle and comes back where its picked up by the inlets.  I could not achieve that in conjunction with my powerhead, because mine was a koralia and it blows sort of wide rather than straight. I removed it and re-positioned the filters. I also installed my spraybars.  Things improved significantly but not completely. Then I bought a second filter. I removed all floss from the filters and I put medium and course sponges on each filter layer. I also made pre-filters on the intakes from sponges, basically cut rectangular blocks. Since then I've had crystal clear water. 

Since then I've incorporated the same method on each tank I had/have and the water is always crystal clear. Besides setting the flow right, I find sponges being 80% + the media in my filters to visually create the best water clarity, plus the sponge pre-fitlers. Biological filtration doesn't suffer in the slightest and having kept fish for years, I can attest the fish health doesn't either. 

My current tank is a round pond and not really a planted tank but I'll show you a couple of videos. The tank is set up on the same principle. It has 3 filters which have mainly sponges as filtration and sponges on the inlets. I rarely if I ever get  bio-film or surface scam.. I too always do 50% weekly water changes. I don't ever use powerheads. If I want more flow, I add another filter.


----------



## PBM3000 (17 Dec 2017)

Dantrasy said:


> Can we have a fts?
> 
> Why aren't water changes slowly fixing the Issue? Seems to me something is breaking down.


Do you mean hardscape or equipment failure? It’s clearly waste and stuff. I’m unsurprised that the amount of bits has increased since taking the 306 offline but I’d still like to get rid of it all.


----------



## PBM3000 (17 Dec 2017)

*sciencefiction* - You’ve mentioned something I hadn’t considered at all; having the inlet the same side as the outlet. That makes a lot of sense and I need to clean my intake hose anyway. I’ll let you know if it improves matters.


----------



## GHNelson (17 Dec 2017)

When was the last time you cleaned the filter and pipes?


----------



## PBM3000 (17 Dec 2017)

Filters get cleaned every three to six weeks. Pipes... well.... 

The pipes have some red algae in them but it’s not massive amounts. 

To reiterate: it’s definitely food and waste.  I’m gonna try the above this evening.


----------



## GHNelson (17 Dec 2017)

Question was meant for Phil63!.........


----------



## PBM3000 (17 Dec 2017)

No probs.  I'd like to hear from the OP and if he's solved this problem too.

I attempted to move the inlet to the outlet side but the stiffness of the tubing (not to mention the lack of rim cut out on the Roma) meant it wasn't an easy task.  So, I've simply cleaned it and  let it be.  Perhaps a task for later.  I'm still erring towards getting a smaller secondary filter like an Eheim Classic 150 - if I can find anyone in the UK who sells 'em...


----------



## PBM3000 (1 Jan 2018)

I’ve managed to switch round the intake to the outlet side but to no effect. Slowly losing my mind over this!

It looks like it’s the Corys who are kicking up these particles. Short of getting rid of them I’m not sure what to do. 

It also looks like I’d be more successful filtering out the particles with the filter if I raised the inlet to the top third of the tank but I’ve never seen this done before. I also can’t vacuum much due to it being heavily planted.


----------



## Chubbs (1 Jan 2018)

I have the same tank and the same problem. Although I thought my particles were small splinters of wood.

Oddly I have an FX4 on my Roma as I found the 306 too weak. I also have a circulation pump on the opposite side. My idea was to use the filter outflow to push water at the top of the tank from right to left and the circulation pump to push the lower water left to right, creating a swirl. But just short of adding in food dye, I’ve no idea if it works or maybe it’s whats causing my particles!


----------



## sciencefiction (2 Jan 2018)

The circulation pump should be on the same side as the filter outlet. They should be blowing in the same direction.


----------



## PBM3000 (2 Jan 2018)

Wouldn’t that create larger dead zones? 

I’m going to bite the bullet and install an internal Eheim Pickup 60. Ugly, but I’ll see if that helps.


----------



## sciencefiction (2 Jan 2018)

No. When all outlets blow in one direction, the water flows to the opposite side, bounces of the glass and then sweeps back everything in the direction of the oulet. Thats why your inlet should also be located near the outlets.

By installing the circulation pump opposite the filter outlet, you are technically cancelling out the circular flow, thus creating a big dead zone in the middle and water is splashing chaotically in all directions....


----------



## PBM3000 (2 Jan 2018)

Ah, got you now. I misread it earlier.


----------



## PBM3000 (9 Jan 2018)

I'm beginning to think it's the spider wood.  I've been vacuuming the tank weekly and the particulates are getting worse.


----------



## PBM3000 (9 Jan 2018)

I've also switched to having the lower basket (of three) filled with filter floss (polyester batting).  Is the filter clogging?  

If it is, 
A) how are the particulates bypassing the filter and returning to the tank?
B) would returning to Eheim MechPro improve matters? I don't see how.  I hear some folk don't use floss inside of filters, just fine sponge... 

Help!


----------



## Chubbs (9 Jan 2018)

PBM3000 said:


> I've also switched to having the lower basket (of three) filled with filter floss (polyester batting).  Is the filter clogging?
> 
> If it is,
> A) how are the particulates bypassing the filter and returning to the tank?
> ...



Did you try adjusting the flow? You want to create a swirl so that aerated water from the top of tank is pushed down towards the bottom, lifting any waste particles towards your filter inlet. If your circulation pump is pushing water away from the inlet then the particles are less likely to make there way to your filter floss to get trapped.

If you’re totally against moving your circulation pump, you can get around this by putting it on a timer. For example keep it off at night time. This will mean the flow of water changes for a set period and will at least help reduce dead spots.


----------



## PBM3000 (9 Jan 2018)

The filter circulates the water adequately, pushing it back toward the intake.  It looks like particulates aren’t being held in the canister now. 

Or is it the wood?  Or is it (recent) lack of vacuuming? So many variables. 

I’ll try putting the Eheim MechPro back in tonight with a pad on top. #NearlyBald


----------



## Chubbs (9 Jan 2018)

PBM3000 said:


> The filter circulates the water adequately, pushing it back toward the intake.  It looks like particulates aren’t being held in the canister now.
> 
> Or is it the wood?  Or is it (recent) lack of vacuuming? So many variables.
> 
> I’ll try putting the Eheim MechPro back in tonight with a pad on top. #NearlyBald




The particles in my tank have gone since adding a blue fine filter pad to the last stage of my filter. The white ones clog far too quickly and don’t last as long. Where as the blue ones tend to be indestructible.


----------



## PBM3000 (9 Jan 2018)

Thanks. Do you have a link to a supplier?


----------



## Chubbs (9 Jan 2018)

PBM3000 said:


> Thanks. Do you have a link to a supplier?


I bought from Amazon, Fluval make ones specific for the FX4 although cheap Chinese variants are also available.


----------



## PBM3000 (10 Jan 2018)

Sorry, are these the white/blue or white/pink ones?


----------



## Chubbs (10 Jan 2018)

PBM3000 said:


> Sorry, are these the white/blue or white/pink ones?


They’re all blue.

RC Hagen A248 Fluval Fine Filter Pad. I don’t know about a variant for your specific filter but you can buy big sheets of the stuff and just cut to size if you have the patience.


----------

